# Dorsch mit der Spinnrute



## Schläferzelle-Ost (6. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ich war letzte woche mal wieder für zwei Nächte in der Brandung in in Rerik Teufelsschlucht und die zweite Nacht in Boltenhagen die Fänge hielten sich in grenzen 6 Dorsche 40-50cm sowie 7 Platten so um die 30 bis 35cm sowie um die 30 Nemos, ich mich über die vielen Spinnangler gewundert die haben bei weiten in den 3 Stunden wo Sie da waren mehr an Stückzahlen und Größen gehabt |kopfkrat jedenfalls wollen wir am 29.noch mal los und ich will das auch mal testen vieleicht könntet Ihr mir zum Material Wurfgewicht der Rute geeignete Schnurstärke sowie zur Köderwahl bzw. der Führung weiter helfen!

MfG Marco


----------



## dido_43 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute*

Das gleiche Gerät wie zum Meerforellenangeln. Rute um 3 Meter, ca. 40 Gramm Wurfgewicht. Dazu eine 3000 oder 4000 Rolle mit 5 - 7 kg tragender geflochtener Schnur. Da die Dorsche ab Dämmerung beißen, am besten Wobler (Gladsax 16 und 20 Gramm) besorgen. Solange es hell ist, in Blau-Silber oder Grün-Weiß, ab Dämmerung bis in die Nacht hinein ein 16 Gramm Gladsax in schwarz und dann im Zeitlupentempo einholen! Vielleicht den Drilling durch einen besseren in der Größe 3 ersetzen. Nicht bis zum Boden durchsacken lassen = Hängergefahr. Am besten im Mittelwasser laufen lassen. Wenn dazu noch etwas Licht von oben / Mond kommt, dann sollte es mit den Dorschen klappen. Viel Erfolg! |wavey:


----------



## Rosi (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute*

Hi Marco,
dazu hab ich mir schon die Finger wund geschrieben. Deshalb gibts nen Link zum Bindestübchen. Für Blinkerwahl kannst du unter Blinkerkunde nachsehen.

Ich fische nur mit Einzelhaken. So kannst du den Wobbler/Blinker sogar über Grund führen wie beim Pilken. Die Rutenspitze ist dabei sehr steil angestellt und man kurbelt nur ganz langsam ein.
Beim Brandungsangeln hast du auch keine Drillinge und die großen Dorsche halten.


----------



## dorschiie (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> dazu hab ich mir schon die Finger wund geschrieben. Deshalb gibts nen Link zum Bindestübchen. Für Blinkerwahl kannst du unter Blinkerkunde nachsehen.
> 
> Ich fische nur mit Einzelhaken. So kannst du den Wobbler/Blinker sogar über Grund führen wie beim Pilken. Die Rutenspitze ist dabei sehr steil angestellt und man kurbelt nur ganz langsam ein.
> Beim Brandungsangeln hast du auch keine Drillinge und die großen Dorsche halten.


Tolle Seite Rosi#6


----------



## fischer696 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute*



dorschiie schrieb:


> Tolle Seite Rosi#6


 
Ja sehr schöne Seite :k


----------



## Schläferzelle-Ost (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute*

Hallo zusammen danke euch für die Tips und Anregungen werde das eine oder andere  von Montag zu Dienstag mal in Rerik zum Jahresabschlus mal testen!

ein guten rutsch ins neue mit den besten grüßen aus dem Spreewald!

Marco


----------



## esgof (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute*

moin

Und Fazit .....
 Gruß Esgof


----------



## Schläferzelle-Ost (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute*

Hallo hatte auf grund der Wetterlage bei uns sowie an der Küste keinen sinn da hätten wir 2  Tage bis hin gebraucht und bei einem Meter Welle noch kurz vor dem Strand hätte das mit dem Blinker´n denke ich auch nicht viel gebracht aber sobald ich es getestet habe lasse ich von mir hören!

MfG Marco#6


----------



## Albert.Hardt (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute*

Hallo!
Na fein|wavey:


----------



## Hunter2006 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute*

hallo ich hab da auch ma ne frage und zwar wollt ich wissen ob es sich überhaupt noch lohnt bei diesen temperaturen (-10 - -15) zu angeln???


----------



## Rellington (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute*

generell lohnt es sich immer zu angeln :m aber ich weiss nicht ob das soviel spaß bringt sich ordentliche winterkirschen zu holen. fische wirst wohl nicht in massen an den haken bekommen aber ab und an kommt ja noch mal einer raus. für mich persönlich ist es einfach zu kalt, trotz der ganzen klamotten! die finger frieren einfach zu doll und ja ja es gibt ja handschuhe, das ist auch nicht das gelbe vom ei !


----------



## Andy1608 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute*



Hunter2006 schrieb:


> hallo ich hab da auch ma ne frage und zwar wollt ich wissen ob es sich überhaupt noch lohnt bei diesen temperaturen (-10 - -15) zu angeln???





Moin moin.


Nimm dir warme Getränke mit und geh mit mehreren Leuten,dann macht das Angeln auch bei Temperaturen spass.
Für mich persönlich gibt es kein zu kalt,oder zu warm.
Ich gehe angeln wenn ich bock drauf habe.


----------



## doebelfaenger (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin moin.
> 
> 
> Nimm dir warme Getränke mit und geh mit mehreren Leuten,dann macht das Angeln auch bei Temperaturen spass.
> ...




genau, angeln lohnt immer!! #6


Viele Grüße,


DF


----------



## Hunter2006 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute*

Ja mag ja sein aber ich will nich mit Erfrierungen  nach hause gehen und ich glaub ihr gehört zu den 10% der angler die so extrem sind!!!!


----------



## Rosi (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute*

Moin, wo sollen denn die harten Kerle sein? Ich bin täglich irgendwo an der Küste mit dem Hund unterwegs und hab schon wochenlang keinen Angler gesehen. Mal einen auf der Seebrücke, doch das war es auch. Wozu jetzt losziehen? Da ist nichts im eisekalten Wasser, kein Bodenleben. Was sollen denn die Fische da wollen?

Laß dich nicht verrückt machen, das Wasser muß sich im Brandungsangelbereich erst auf 4 Grad erwärmen. 

Frische Luft macht immer Spaß, ja doch man muß auch vernünftige Erwartungen haben um die Kälte ertragen zu können.


----------



## fenriz-hc (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute*

Also Rosi, kann man im März auch noch Dorsch etc aus der Brandung angeln?
Sry bin aber der totale "Brandungsanfänger"


----------



## schl.wetterangler (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute*



Rosi schrieb:


> Moin, wo sollen denn die harten Kerle sein? Ich bin täglich irgendwo an der Küste mit dem Hund unterwegs und hab schon wochenlang keinen Angler gesehen. Mal einen auf der Seebrücke, doch das war es auch. Wozu jetzt losziehen? Da ist nichts im eisekalten Wasser, kein Bodenleben. Was sollen denn die Fische da wollen?
> 
> Laß dich nicht verrückt machen, das Wasser muß sich im Brandungsangelbereich erst auf 4 Grad erwärmen.
> 
> Frische Luft macht immer Spaß, ja doch man muß auch vernünftige Erwartungen haben um die Kälte ertragen zu können.


Seh ich genauso macht bei den Temp. wenig Sinn jetzt fängt  man sich ausser ner kapitalen Erkältung nix (ein)sitze hier auf heißen Kohlen irgend wie nimmt der winter in diesem jahr kein Ende sobald es wärmer ist bin ich auch wieder an der küste unterwegs.


----------



## schl.wetterangler (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute*



fenriz-hc schrieb:


> Also Rosi, kann man im März auch noch Dorsch etc aus der Brandung angeln?
> Sry bin aber der totale "Brandungsanfänger"


 geh seit 10 Jahren in die Brandung kannst bis Mitte ende April in die Brandung die Dorsche ziehen erst  wieder ins Tiefe wenn das Wasser zu warm wird ich glaube so ab 15°C wassertemp.


----------



## schl.wetterangler (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute*

@Schläferzelle Ost      Wenn du Lust hast können wir sobald es etwas wärmer ist und das wetter passt mal zusammen los, Rerik Richttung Meschendorf ist meine erklärte Lieblingsstrecke bin da jedes Jahr so 20 -30 mal mit Brandungs und spinnrute unterwegs


----------



## Schläferzelle-Ost (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute*

Da komme ich gern drauf zurück!

Mit besten grüßen aus dem Spreewald

Marco


----------

